# Dpf tune



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If the RPM Act passes you might be able to do so for that purpose. 

Some have said they've been able to, but I haven't seen anyone posting about one in a bit.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have a delete kit ready to install and can't install it without figuring out how to do the tune. I searched all over for old tune devices and mostly saw EFI Live "Autocal" units. The "Flashscan" units are much more rare and expensive. It also seems like there is a $450 upcharge if you want to unlock the unit to work with a GM ECM "if supported." 

From there it seems like the Bosch ECM in the Cruze isn't supported along with the GM package. At least it wasn't in 2016. Is it now? It almost seems like the Flashscan unit is supposed to have advanced features for the tuner and the Autocal has limited abilities just for the end-user to download tuning files provided by the tuner with the Flashscan unit. Then the Autocal can also upload live data to pass back to the tuner. That is the gist as I understand it.

But if the Bosch ECM isn't supported by Flashscan does that mean there is no tangible difference between the Flashscan and Autcal units for the purpose of EGR deleting a diesel Cruze? Can both types successfully push new tuning files equally as well? Is there justification to pay for a new $1,100 Flashscan V3 with GM support? Can my delete kit be installed with just an old used Autocal V2 for like $200 instead? Is EFI Live the only way to do this? Is there a way to read the current stock tune and save it before overwriting it?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Boathook36 said:


> I have a delete kit ready to install and can't install it without figuring out how to do the tune. I searched all over for old tune devices and mostly saw EFI Live "Autocal" units. The "Flashscan" units are much more rare and expensive. It also seems like there is a $450 upcharge if you want to unlock the unit to work with a GM ECM "if supported."
> 
> From there it seems like the Bosch ECM in the Cruze isn't supported along with the GM package. At least it wasn't in 2016. Is it now? It almost seems like the Flashscan unit is supposed to have advanced features for the tuner and the Autocal has limited abilities just for the end-user to download tuning files provided by the tuner with the Flashscan unit. Then the Autocal can also upload live data to pass back to the tuner. That is the gist as I understand it.
> 
> But if the Bosch ECM isn't supported by Flashscan does that mean there is no tangible difference between the Flashscan and Autcal units for the purpose of EGR deleting a diesel Cruze? Can both types successfully push new tuning files equally as well? Is there justification to pay for a new $1,100 Flashscan V3 with GM support? Can my delete kit be installed with just an old used Autocal V2 for like $200 instead? Is EFI Live the only way to do this? Is there a way to read the current stock tune and save it before overwriting it?


You need a flashscan to generate the needed auto cal files. And then the auto cal is semi permanently mated to said flash scan.

In other words used autocals are bricks. Don’t buy them.

No I will not make them for you. I won’t touch a delete tune with a 1000 foot pole.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> In other words used autocals are bricks. Don’t buy them..


That is a definitive answer from a source I can trust. Thank you!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Boathook36 said:


> That is a definitive answer from a source I can trust. Thank you!


I’m sorry if I get intentionally vague about things. Because frankly “I don’t know”. I mean I should just be able to tell you step by step how to do what you want. First amendment and everything.

But… Yeah.

I will say it’s easier than you might think. A lot of people are doing what you are doing. Some of them barely know what a computer is.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Boathook36 said:


> I have a delete kit ready to install and can't install it without figuring out how to do the tune. I searched all over for old tune devices and mostly saw EFI Live "Autocal" units. The "Flashscan" units are much more rare and expensive. It also seems like there is a $450 upcharge if you want to unlock the unit to work with a GM ECM "if supported."
> 
> From there it seems like the Bosch ECM in the Cruze isn't supported along with the GM package. At least it wasn't in 2016. Is it now? It almost seems like the Flashscan unit is supposed to have advanced features for the tuner and the Autocal has limited abilities just for the end-user to download tuning files provided by the tuner with the Flashscan unit. Then the Autocal can also upload live data to pass back to the tuner. That is the gist as I understand it.
> 
> But if the Bosch ECM isn't supported by Flashscan does that mean there is no tangible difference between the Flashscan and Autcal units for the purpose of EGR deleting a diesel Cruze? Can both types successfully push new tuning files equally as well? Is there justification to pay for a new $1,100 Flashscan V3 with GM support? Can my delete kit be installed with just an old used Autocal V2 for like $200 instead? Is EFI Live the only way to do this? Is there a way to read the current stock tune and save it before overwriting it?


Yeah essentially you spend $1100 on the flashscan and then have to use a credit worth $125 to write the tune file for a car that efilive didn't support. But if you want to tune it. Then you gotta bite the bullet


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

I bought a used Flashscan V2 for $400. It had one VIN used and second one still available, so I didn't have to purchase the $125 VIN. It worked okay for me. Mine is a GM enabled unit too, so I didn't have to worry about the $450 GM upgrade option mattering or not. Mine has it. 

The website has a tool for putting your car in and it specifically says the diesel is fully supported with every possible function fully enabled. I knew that wasn't really true going into this but I was still surprised to see the dashboard wouldn't work. I thought the live data and the fake dash on the laptop would still work because that is just standard OB2 stuff that every engine scan tool can access. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but that dash has never worked for me. I think the EFI Live website is very deceptive in how it advertises.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Boathook36 said:


> I bought a used Flashscan V2 for $400. It had one VIN used and second one still available, so I didn't have to purchase the $125 VIN. It worked okay for me. Mine is a GM enabled unit too, so I didn't have to worry about the $450 GM upgrade option mattering or not. Mine has it.
> 
> The website has a tool for putting your car in and it specifically says the diesel is fully supported with every possible function fully enabled. I knew that wasn't really true going into this but I was still surprised to see the dashboard wouldn't work. I thought the live data and the fake dash on the laptop would still work because that is just standard OB2 stuff that every engine scan tool can access. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but that dash has never worked for me. I think the EFI Live website is very deceptive in how it advertises.


I can see a handful of live stream things on mine. But not in the dashboard mode. Only in the graph mode. But it's not particularly useful. I usually use gretio for monitoring.


----------

